# What number goes in #8, section 1 on FMM form



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so getting conflicting info online, maybe someone on here with either Temp or Perm can advise. When coming back to Mexico, with temp or perm residency, you must fill out and hand in section one of the FMM, but what number do you put for #8. On our cards, there is a 13 digit number on the front, near top right that starts with five 0's, and on the back left side is a different number that starts with TR, on both RT and RP cards, and below that yet another number thats in smaller bold print, that number is also repeated in the top line of the white section on the bottom. Please only comment if you have returned to Mexico and filled out the form, no guessing please, Mucho Gracias.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I can never remember from one time to the next, so I always wait until I’m filling it out in front of the INM official at the kiosk at the airport, and I ask. 
That being said, I think it’s the short number, not the one that starts with zeros. I have an older-style card, and there’s only one short number on mine.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

talked to someone who just did it, its the lower number on back in bold print.


----------

